# Labor Day Party



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2011)

I woke up early this morning to prep 5 lbs of Baby Back ribs to eat later as we are having some family over. They have been cooking for about 5 hours already and we are also having burgs, dogs, deviled eggs, and macaroni salad. Plenty of beer on tap also. Hopefully these ribs come out real good as Im getting better at this smoking thing but still have a bunch to learn as I dont use it often enough. Happy Labor day all!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm with you on that, Wade. I'm new at the smoking thing too, but it's like my wine... I'm getting better with every partaking. I'll be smoking a huge roast tomorrow for the Labor Day feast. I hope yours turns out great. Have fun!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like we'll be having ribs for a week!! They came out pretty darn good if I do say so myself but we onkly ate 1 of the 4 racks I cooked as we had so much other food also! I didnt even know that company was bringing over food too! Could have and still could feed an army!!!!


----------



## Dugger (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, happy Labour Day to all - we're going to the annual corn boil tomorrow in the village where I grew up ( Upper Kennetcook) - just hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2011)

Dugger said:


> Yes, happy Labour Day to all - we're going to the annual corn boil tomorrow in the village where I grew up ( Upper Kennetcook) - just hope the weather cooperates.



Corn boil?

Is it just corn or do you add seafood?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2011)

I must say the Bbay Back ribs came out decent and in my experience (limited) they are usually better but later last night when I pulled out the big ribs to put away they were just awesome!!! They were way more tender and I couldnt even pull the slab outas it just totally fell apart unlike the baby backs.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 5, 2011)

Tom said:


> Corn boil?
> 
> Is it just corn or do you add seafood?



It's an end of summer barbecue held in a meadow in the village and corn on the cob is the main attraction - also hotdogs/cookies/etc. for the kids. Nothing fancy. The weather was beautiful.
Surely you have corn boils down there!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 5, 2011)

Been to a few "Low Country Boils" but never just a "Corn Boil!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 9, 2011)

In the words of my grandaughter: *Yummy!!!*


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 9, 2011)

Mike, my mouth is burning and I gained two pounds just from looking at that pic! That is some mighty fine looking food.


----------

